# Voltronix USA



## Kelmark (Oct 26, 2009)

Were you able to get any pricing information?


----------



## atzi (Jun 26, 2008)

Kelmark said:


> Were you able to get any pricing information?


First his estimate for 160ah 144 volt without shipping ..._Your cost for just the cells is $1.30 per Aha. So, the cost for 45 batteries (160Aha, which actually test out at 170Aha) of the Voltronix Lithium Ion batteries is $9,360.00._

These are Thundersky batteries.

I did get to talk to the owner Brennan Patrick Beach.
He recommended that I talk to his partners at http://www.fluxpwr.com/. Ever heard of them?
They package the LIFeP04 in 12 volt cases with some form of BMS in each 12 pack.


----------



## Roy Von Rogers (Mar 21, 2009)

Any reson why you wouldnt want to get yout TS's from here....

http://www.evcomponents.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=34


Roy


----------



## dimitri (May 16, 2008)

I really don't understand the point of rebranding ThunderSky cells  

Especially if they later put them in blue box and you can't even see the cell anymore 

I'm sure it doesn't make them work any better.


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

wierd i emailed them about a pricing listes and was told.




> We price our cells out per application currently


a bit wierd no?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

atzi said:


> First his estimate for 160ah 144 volt without shipping ..._Your cost for just the cells is $1.30 per Aha. _


so... are they unaware the evcomponents sells at $1.10/ah (+10% and shipping) ?


----------



## Evilsizer (Jan 25, 2010)

i ment to post this the other day but they quoted me $1.38 AHa.


----------

